# Question - Cruise Control on LS



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I would go back and ask them about it honestly lol that doesn't make any sense.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Does it work? Sounds like somebody grabbed the wrong steering wheel from the parts bin. If it works, then that would be the cat's meow. 

I don't get why GM doesn't offer cruise control on the LS. It should be standard on every single Cruze. Folks shouldn't have to get the LT to get factory cruise control.


----------



## npaggett (Mar 30, 2013)

Yea, it works great. They had to call GM to get an "activation code" to program it in when I first took delivery. But I've had it three months and works great.

What is really funny is how hard I fought to get one with cruise control. I was willing to pay more than I wanted to in order to get a 1LT just to have cruise control until we stumbled across this one on the lot


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

npaggett said:


> Yea, it works great. They had to call GM to get an "activation code" to program it in when I first took delivery. But I've had it three months and works great.
> 
> What is really funny is how hard I fought to get one with cruise control. I was willing to pay more than I wanted to in order to get a 1LT just to have cruise control until we stumbled across this one on the lot


That was actually one of the major decisions for me NOT to get the LS. 

I think I woulda hated living with the 1.8 though. A test drive just doesn't do everyday driving justice.

Otherwise, aside from not having cruise control, the LS is really nicely equipped for what it is competing against.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

npaggett, 

If you provide us with your VIN we can see if there is any more information in regards to this feature on your vehicle. But your research is correct, the LS does not have the cruise control feature. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## npaggett (Mar 30, 2013)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> npaggett,
> 
> If you provide us with your VIN we can see if there is any more information in regards to this feature on your vehicle. But your research is correct, the LS does not have the cruise control feature.
> 
> ...


You know what, Erica? I'm going to provide that to you! Because I am really curious now...

How awesome would it be to have the ONLY Cruze LS that came with factory installed cruise control? I sent it via PM since it seems a bit iffy to just go throwing my VIN around on a forum....


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The fact that they had to get an activation code from GM makes me think sciphi is right - wrong steering wheel.


----------



## npaggett (Mar 30, 2013)

obermd said:


> The fact that they had to get an activation code from GM makes me think sciphi is right - wrong steering wheel.


Most likely. It confused the heck out of the guys in the shop. But once it was "activated" it worked fine. I guess their mistake is my good fortune!


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Really strange. CC was a big factor for me also. I won't own a car without it. 

Makes you wonder, can LS owners swap in an LT wheel and get an activation code through the dealer?

The wiring must be in place....


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Hoon said:


> Makes you wonder, can LS owners swap in an LT wheel and get an activation code through the dealer?


Without elaboration, the answer is YES. You need only find a cooperative and knowledgable Chevrolet shop .... and that, my friend, is the hard part.

FYI, there are several well-established CruzeTALK threads on this subject. The most ancient and long-running thread which exhaustively addresses this modification can be found here:
*
Thread: 2011 Cruze LS, adding cruise control .*


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Cruise Control landing page. This is the GM Cruise control for the Cruze. There are two options depending on whether or not you have steering wheel radio controls.


----------



## tmlferguson (Mar 28, 2013)

npaggett said:


> Ok, I am now thoroughly confused.
> 
> I have a 2013 Cruze LS (in fabulous Blue Topaz). It has cruise control built in. It wasn't added aftermarket, it is opposite the audio controls on the left side of the steering wheel. It wasn't added by the dealership because when I got the car it was still wrapped in plastic from the factory.
> 
> ...



Throw up a pic!


----------



## npaggett (Mar 30, 2013)

tmlferguson said:


> Throw up a pic!


You got it!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Radio controls work also? Looks like the wheel on my Eco with the convenience package! Someone evidently grabbed the wrong wheel. Kinda like beer can with the label printed upside down! Maybe someone was bored on the assembly line and thought they would pull a prank. If so, it is definitely a mistake for the better!!


----------



## npaggett (Mar 30, 2013)

Yep, the radio controls have worked since Day 1 - the cruise was the only thing that didn't (and that did after about 10 minutes on the phone with GM to get an "activation code").

I am officially dubbing this the Cruze LS Ludo 1 of a kind edition. Named after my dog who loves going for rides on the lovely black interior....


----------



## jrrsmith18 (Apr 3, 2011)

i just want to chime in, i dont know why the option for cruise control on the LS isnt on the chevy website but i saw another cruze LS with factory cruise at my local chevy dealer. i was getting parts and i noticed this new LS had a spoiler so i take a look and it has that same wheel with controls on both sides. i only glanced at the window sticker but if memory serves right it was like a $400 option.


----------



## npaggett (Mar 30, 2013)

jrrsmith18 said:


> i just want to chime in, i dont know why the option for cruise control on the LS isnt on the chevy website but i saw another cruze LS with factory cruise at my local chevy dealer. i was getting parts and i noticed this new LS had a spoiler so i take a look and it has that same wheel with controls on both sides. i only glanced at the window sticker but if memory serves right it was like a $400 option.


I've seen dealers install different steering wheels with the controls. But mine is the factory steering wheel.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The steering wheel that comes with the Cruise control I linked is a "factory" steering wheel. It's part of the GM kit used to add the cruise control.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Marketing Games*



obermd said:


> Cruise Control landing page. This is the GM Cruise control for the Cruze. There are two options depending on whether or not you have steering wheel radio controls.


_*Good find obermd *_... thanks for sharing!



npaggett said:


>


Cruise control should be included as standard kit on every model Cruze assembled in Lordstown. So done, it would add only a few dollars to the car's production costs. Withholding it from LS buyers, who by the way easily outnumber people who purchase uplevel Cruze models, is nothing more than marketing games and bait-and-switch silliness.

Apparently old school GM thinking is still alive and well at Renaissance Center. *Are you listening Mr Akerson, Sir???*


Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, General Motors Company: Daniel F. Akerson​


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

?​ smurf is that steering wheel you purchased with the cruise controls functioning .


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah looking at the picture, the silver accented wheels were the only ones with cruse control. Reason I justfied $2k more for the ECO. Who the **** calls a car "Cruze" and not make cruise control standard? Really? This was the best DD debate on EVO vs _STi _as well because the most expensive Lancer didn't come with Cruise control till like EVO X IIRC making the _STI_ the streetable comuter of the 2.


----------



## npaggett (Mar 30, 2013)

obermd said:


> The steering wheel that comes with the Cruise control I linked is a "factory" steering wheel. It's part of the GM kit used to add the cruise control.


Right, but this wasn't a kit installed by the dealer - it was shipped from factory with this. Which is why I am claiming a new model


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

sciphi said:


> Sounds like somebody grabbed the wrong steering wheel from the parts bin.


Thats always a possibility, but isnt the ls model the only one with the black trim on the steering wheel? If it was wrong from factory u would think it would be a ls with a silver trimmed steering wheel.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

EcoTech2.0 said:


> Thats always a possibility, but isnt the ls model the only one with the black trim on the steering wheel? If it was wrong from factory u would think it would be a ls with a silver trimmed steering wheel.


Not necessarily, a replacement steering wheel with both radio and cruise controls but without accentuating trim ring is manufactured and can be ordered from a Chevrolet parts department. The highlighting trim pieces can be ordered separately and installed with the wheel as they're secured at the wheel's hub.

FWIW, I've seen a new 2011 Cruze ECO on the showroom floor with a basic black plastic wheel _(i.e., no leather, no trim pieces) _with neither radio nor cruise controls.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

UlyssesSG said:


> Not necessarily, a replacement steering wheel with both radio and cruise controls but without accentuating trim ring is manufactured and can be ordered from a Chevrolet parts department. The highlighting trim pieces can be ordered separately and installed with the wheel as they're secured at the wheel's hub.
> 
> FWIW, I've seen a new 2011 Cruze ECO on the showroom floor with a basic black plastic wheel _(i.e., no leather, no trim pieces) _with neither radio nor cruise controls.


Yeah I would have saw it to, and kept on walking.


----------



## Timmmmmm (Jun 13, 2021)

sciphi said:


> Does it work? Sounds like somebody grabbed the wrong steering wheel from the parts bin. If it works, then that would be the cat's meow.
> 
> I don't get why GM doesn't offer cruise control on the LS. It should be standard on every single Cruze. Folks shouldn't have to get the LT to get factory cruise control.


Does the 2018 ?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Timmmmmm said:


> Does the 2018 ?


2019 was the first year to offer it as a factory-installed option on the LS model.

It CAN be retrofitted with a steering wheel swap/program to LS models after the fact.


----------

